# Very high end configuration rig needed..Please suggest



## kanishka (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey people,

with reference to this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125193

i am posting this thread as i will be buying new rig in month of may-june...

As the budget is pretty high so i am kinda pre-planning from now as i dont wanna waste money...I am planning to go for either alienware or assembled....Okay so here are the requirement details  

budget:200k-250k for assembled(including monitor ,keyboard and mouse)
for alienware it is 300k..

Primary purpose would be extremely high end gaming..I would also be using it for music,videos ,video editing etc...

I want it to be future proof for atleast 5 years and i am sure it could be with this amount...


Please suggest rig for the same and let me know if anything else you people wanna know...

I've a little experience in assembling and to be honest,my previous experience wasnt good that is why i have kept alienware in mind..

Anyways talks apart, let me know the config.. 

Thanks...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2010)

kanishka said:


> Hey people,
> 
> with reference to this thread:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125193
> ...



just go to alienware site
check out the
*Area-51® ALX Desktop*

get it assembled through a experienced dealer
i dont think nehru place would be ideal


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 19, 2010)

Lolzzz such a high budget 

For assembled one I would suggest

Core i7 920	+ Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 @ 34k
F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD G.SKILL DDR3 PC12800 6GB (2GB x 3) @ 13k
2*1 TB WD Black	@ 9.9k
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler @ 4.7k
Sapphire HD5970 1GB GDDR5 @ 38k
DELL U2410 @ 26k
Corsair Obsidian 800D:CC800DW @ 19k
Corsair HX1000 @	14.8k
Razer Tarantula @ 5.5k
Logitech G9 Laser @ 5k
Razer Sphex World Elite Edition Gaming Grade Desktop Skin @ 1.1k
LG 8X BLURAY 8X MODEL WH08LS 20K @	11.5k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.5k
Logitech Z-5500 5.1Ch	@ 18k

Total	205k


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think u should wait for Nvidia's fermi architecture based graphics cards.(as they are releasing in march end- april first week) 
They might be better than the HD5970.


----------



## kanishka (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for nice config sarkar,

i think it should have i7 980 instead of 920 and may be i could cut down the cost in cabinet and mouse keyboard...

And Sam,

i think you are right...As i would be buying in may...

Any one has any other suggestion too?


----------



## asingh (Mar 19, 2010)

That thing would do nice with water cooling...!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2010)

kanishka said:


> Thanks for nice config sarkar,
> 
> i think it should have i7 980 instead of 920 and may be i could cut down the cost in cabinet and mouse keyboard...
> 
> ...



little change in config will be nice for you. heres krishnandu.sarkar's config + little modification:

Core i7 920	+ Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 @ 34k ---> i7 930 + ASUS Rampage II Gene (cool mobo)
F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD G.SKILL DDR3 PC12800 6GB (2GB x 3) @ 13k 
2*1 TB WD Black	@ 9.9k
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler @ 4.7k ---> water cooler. asigh recommended.
Sapphire HD5970 1GB GDDR5 @ 38k ---> more like 2 X HD5870 in crossfire, after fermi releases.
DELL U2410 @ 26k ---> why so costly monitor? 3way crossfire of 20" monitors, Eyefinity.
Corsair Obsidian 800D:CC800DW @ 19k ---> little cheaper case will work good, isn't?
Corsair HX1000 @	14.8k ---> +1. will need.
Razer Tarantula @ 5.5k ---> another good choice.
Logitech G9 Laser @ 5k ---> Steel Series also giving terrific deals.
Razer Sphex World Elite Edition Gaming Grade Desktop Skin @ 1.1k
LG 8X BLURAY 8X MODEL WH08LS 20K @	11.5k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.5k ---> no need. Asus mobo got good sound.
Logitech Z-5500 5.1Ch	@ 18k

i not know what total cost will be but i think overall combo is slight better, price almost same.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Hey all guys..  u mind posting all the querries and continuing ur discussions here ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397
*I hope u wont mind it.. (as the Report a thread feature is NOT working) so plz it wud be better to continue there.. this also goes to the OP as well, hope u wont mind at all..

its a sincere request.. as i wanna keep all the core ix processors and its configurations querries in one thread.. for ease of access, and it will be helpful for u guys itself in future... 
-------------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2010)

*@ashu,* this thread is not a discuesstion on Nehalemsss but an advice thread about a rig, which we keep getting all the time, also its an indivisual's thread and who would want his attention about his system he is planning to get, which I believe people would agree would kinda get lost in a Nehalem discuession thread there. Also there was nothing to "report" as such......so apologies but I suggest we continue.....

Getting back to OP.....

I am very much with sam.shaib on the suggestion except few minor changes......



> Core i7 920 + Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 @ 34k
> 
> ---> i7 930 + ASUS Rampage II Gene (cool mobo)



Would go with sam.shaib except ASUS Rampage II Extreme and as he said is an AWSOME board if one can afford (which OP can per budget)

*Difference ASUS Rampage II 

1. Support NVIDIA 3-Way SLI/ATI CrossFireX Technology

2. ADI® AD2000B 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC 
SupremeFX X-Fi Audio Card 

plus is an OCing friendly board which GENE is not*



> F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD G.SKILL DDR3 PC12800 6GB (2GB x 3) @ 13k



With such a high budget never look any where except Corsair  Dominator or XMS3

*My suggestion Corsair Dominator GT PC3-16000  6GB Kit  7-8-7-20  (CMG6GX3M3A2000C7). Runs at 2000Mhz*



> Sapphire HD5970 1GB GDDR5 @ 38k ---> more like 2 X HD5870 in crossfire, after fermi releases



*My suggestion tripple crossfire with HD5870 or single HD5990 (launchng soon) gives a staggring 300+Gbps bandwidth (dont know which one would lead though as rarely anyone benchmarks such beasts) *



> DELL U2410 @ 26k ---> why so costly monitor? 3way crossfire of 20" monitors, Eyefinity.



With so much cash in hand why would one go for HD res on a 24". should not be anythnig less than 30" @ 2560 x 1600.

*My suggestion DELL ULTRASHARP 3008WFP* or dual/triple monitors also can be an option but I always prefer one single monitor with max resolution. other option to consider can be to get a Full HD 47"/50" LCD but this is purely for gaming, coz working on windows is a pain to the eyes..... even if the resolution is HD (my personal openion though)



> Corsair Obsidian 800D:CC800DW @ 19k ---> little cheaper case will work good, isn't?



Yep agree with Sam.Shaib......a 10K-12K Case would do just good....

*My suggestion Antec 1200 or CM Cosmos* 



> Razer Tarantula @ 5.5k ---> another good choice.



*My suggestion Razer Lycosa....... major difference backlit Keyboard which helps a lot in gaming with lights switched off.*



> Logitech G9 Laser @ 5k ---> Steel Series also giving terrific deals.



*My suggestion would again be Razer Copper Head................. what a mouse it is*


Rest are all same are mentioned by Sam.Shaib....


----------



## kanishka (Mar 20, 2010)

@ashu 

sorry bro.I didnt know it but i am just assembling a pc and for that i am asking suggestion. 

@both Sams,

thanks alot guys will consider these suggestions.:d

btw,

why aint anyone suggesting i7 975 or i7 980?

I mean aint those procs good?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are super expensive.Go for the 980 as its got 6 physical cores and currently is the fastest cpu.Expect around 50k or more for the cpu price alone!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Even with 80K can get you a PC where you can enjoy high end gaming, IMHO. And with your total budget, you can buy new PC every two years and always be latest with tech (as well as recoup quite an amount of money by selling the older PCs).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks sam.shab and sam9s

I'm suggesting a config for this high budget for the first time......May b i'm wrong at some positions. Actually even I was thinking about the monitor that time as everyone commented.

@OP if you want the best
i7- Extreme	i7-965 @ 53k
Gigabyte EX58 Extreme @ 21k
Or the ASUS Rampage II Extreme @ 21k

How about Nitrogen Cooling??

The RAM I suggested has latency 6-7-6-18. You can go for corsair if you find something better. I've no idea about it. Sorry if I'm wrong.

And as everyone suggested wait sometime if you can till the Fermi releases.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 20, 2010)

For Keyboard go for :- *ROCCAT Valo* - 
	
	



```
*www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Keyboards/ROCCAT-Valo/
```
  -  For 99.99€

For Mouse Go For :- *ROCCAT Kone* - 
	
	



```
[/URL][URL]*www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mice/ROCCAT-Kone/[/URL]
```
  -  For 69,99€

For Headphones Go For :-  *ROCCAT Kave* - [URL="*www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Sound/ROCCAT-Kave/"]
	
	



```
*www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Sound/ROCCAT-Kave/
```
  -  For 89,99€

I am not a dealer of roccat  but i love them over razer products in looks, easy to use/handle & quality   Ur budget pretty well so i think may be this r bit costly but surely a worth products for ur high end pc. Check other gaming products from roccat as well as u want ur rig for high end gaming. Good Luck.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 20, 2010)

I suggest that u totally water cool this PC....And in that budget u may get great Water Colling Kits...


----------



## Supernatural (Mar 20, 2010)

if u r an AMD guy,try the new PHENOM II 965 BE
it has a super overclocking capacity
or the i7 as usual.
get the nvidia Zotac GTX 295.
and cooler master sniper for the cab


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2010)

Go for this config for 2.5L : 

1. Core i7 920                                                - 15k 

2. Asus Rampage II  Extreme                                 - 20k

3.   F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD 1600mhz                         - 12.5k

4. 2x Sapphire ATI HD 5870 1GB                       - 50k

5. 2x WD  Caviar Black 1TB                                   - 10k

6. CM  Real Power Pro 1250W                                - 15k

7. NZXT  LEXA S / LAN COOL PC K-62                     - 5k / 7k 

8. ASUS  BC-1205PT BD                                        - 9.5k

9.  Noctua NH-D14 SSO CPU Cooler                         -5k

10.  Alienware OPTX AW2310                                  -25k 

11.  Steel series siberia v2 / razer megaladon / Logitech Z550  

12.  Sidewinder x6 / razer lycosa                           - 5.5k

13.  Steel series Ikari optical / Razer Deathadder v2  - 4k

14. Steel  Series 5L / 9HD Hard Mat                       - 5k

_*If  you want to get a hard gaming mat go for that or ELSE get 

Steel  Series QCK Heavy / QCK Mass for 2k *_


_*ALSO  : Don't go for the Razer Copperhead as it has been discontinued and  many tracking issues were reported with the mouse behaving abnormally  after a firmware update.*_ I have personally used the mouse  and found it good , sold it later got a new Steel Series Intelli 3.0 . 

The  _*Steel Series Ikari*_ optical has the highest  tracking FPS, alongiwth the legendary _*Microsoft Intelli 3.0*_  i.e. 9000FPS+ so it gives unparalleled tracking against the other  competitors. 


_*Total works to about 221.5k so  you can add some additional cooling and case mods that would be about  225k total . *_



---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

Personally i have all this gaming hardware with me : 

Mice : 

1. Steel Series intelli 3.0

2. Razer Deathadder v1

3. Steel series Ikari optical


Mats :

1. Everglide DKT monster mat / Fnatic 

2. Steel series qck + mym edition / sk gaming / fnatic edition 

3. Steel series qck heavy 

4. Steel series 5L warcraft 3 special edition


Keyboard : 

1. Microsoft Reclusa

2. Sidewinder x6

3. Razer Arctosa / Lycosa 



Sound :

1. Razer piranha

2. Razer carcarriaas 

3. Steel series siberia neckband

4. Steel series siberia


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> I suggest that u totally water cool this PC....And in that budget u may get great Water Colling Kits...



+1. the entire pc can be water cooled at such a budget. very much possible.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> How about Nitrogen Cooling??



OP have to specially order a refrigerator capable of keeping nitrogen in liquid form. still good choice 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Even with 80K can get you a PC where you can enjoy high end gaming, IMHO. And with your total budget, you can buy new PC every two years and always be latest with tech (as well as recoup quite an amount of money by selling the older PCs).



+1. 



kanishka said:


> btw,
> 
> why aint anyone suggesting i7 975 or i7 980?
> 
> I mean aint those procs good?



if you thinking about core i7 975, better invest the money on the Core i7 980X Gulftown. the performance diff between 975 & 920/930 can be achieved simply by OC'ing the processor.



sam9s said:


> *@ashu,* this thread is not a discuesstion on Nehalemsss but an advice thread about a rig, which we keep getting all the time, also its an indivisual's thread and who would want his attention about his system he is planning to get, which I believe people would agree would kinda get lost in a Nehalem discuession thread there. Also there was nothing to "report" as such......so apologies but I suggest we continue.....



+1. true. that thread basically for Nehalem or i* proccies only. here an entire system is being configured.



> Getting back to OP.....
> 
> I am very much with sam.shaib on the suggestion except few minor changes......
> 
> ...



oops. missed it actually. i was considering Gene cause it mATX & also a bit cheaper than the Extreme.



> *My suggestion tripple crossfire with HD5870 or single HD5990 (launchng soon) gives a staggring 300+Gbps bandwidth (dont know which one would lead though as rarely anyone benchmarks such beasts) *



Triple Crossfire with HD5870. are you serious? oh man. 2 X HD5870 = HD5990 in performance. maybe HD5990 may have slight edge due to double the amount of ram. but 3 X HD5870 will put even Fermi to shame.



> With so much cash in hand why would one go for HD res on a 24". should not be anythnig less than 30" @ 2560 x 1600.
> 
> *My suggestion DELL ULTRASHARP 3008WFP* or dual/triple monitors also can be an option but I always prefer one single monitor with max resolution. other option to consider can be to get a Full HD 47"/50" LCD but this is purely for gaming, coz working on windows is a pain to the eyes..... even if the resolution is HD (my personal openion though)



totally depends on what OP prefers. 3 X 22" HD's or 1 X 30" super HD. but 3 X 22" HD looks better with 3 X HD5870's. 1 card powering 1 monitor.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2010)

I suggest stick with a Larger Monitor or stick with a Small single monitor for gaming and normal apps.... also 2x5870 ?? it wont be that useful the new HD 5970 4GB Asus Ares/ Sapphire is much more than what these can do ....


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks sam.shab and sam9s
> 
> I'm suggesting a config for this high budget for the first time......May b i'm wrong at some positions. Actually even I was thinking about the monitor that time as everyone commented.
> 
> ...



Is there a major difference in benchmarks between 965 and 980, if not 965 is the way to go......as 980 is way too expensive.
Also people keep suggesting water/nitrogen cooling but OP hasn't even mentioned OCing, Water cooling is advisable only for very high end overclocking, not just because we have extra money for it. OP might not even be comfortable with it. 
About Fermi....yea wait if you want, though I am not optimistic about it.


----------



## tusharrastogi (Mar 20, 2010)

Intel Core i7 975 Extreme Edition Processor ( waiting for next month for the launch of i7 980x 6core processor)
Asus Rampage II Extreme Intel X58 LGA 1366 Motherboard
Corsair XMS3 6GB Kit - TR3X6G1600C8
Seagate Barracuda XT ST32000641AS 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA Hard Drive
Cooler Master Cosmos S RC-1100-KKN1-GP Full Tower Computer Case
Tagan BZ1300 1300W Modular Power Supply
Asus DRW-22B1L E-IDE/PATA DVD Writer
Sony DRU V-200S SATA DVD Writer
Asus Xonar HDAV1.3 7.1 Channel Sound Card
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5970 21165-00 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
Cooler Master ATCS 840 RC-840-KKN1-GP Black Full Tower Computer Case
Have not decided on keyboard, mouse yet...What do you think of my configuration ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2010)

For cooling the entire pc at this much he would require to hit his top end limit of 2.5L

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

good config dude but you are highjacking the thread.. 

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------

also i suggest get a lower end psu .... you wont need that much a corsair TX850 will do the job

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

Dont go for the cooler master pc case , if you can get a VFM nzxt or lancool / lian li

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

umm 2 pc cases? ?? ......

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

sam9s is right he is better of using a standard air cooling like 6 x 120mm fans and also the safer bet is with ATI right now

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------

the 980 gulftown is basically for gaming and 32nm based cpu so it produces less heat is more power efficient and gives higher performance

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------

hmmm sam is right the basic specs are the same i.e. the cache levels etc.... so better get a i7 920 and 2 x 5970's ?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2010)

tusharrastogi said:


> Intel Core i7 975 Extreme Edition Processor ( waiting for next month for the launch of i7 980x 6core processor)
> Asus Rampage II Extreme Intel X58 LGA 1366 Motherboard
> Corsair XMS3 6GB Kit - TR3X6G1600C8
> Seagate Barracuda XT ST32000641AS 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA Hard Drive
> ...



welcome to thinkdigit Tushar, your config is not bad, what is your budget.....


----------



## tusharrastogi (Mar 20, 2010)

bhai budget to wahi hai sam 2.5 to 3


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2010)

dont go for this one... you can easily oc the cpu and there wont be any performance difference....get this : 

1. Core i7 920                                                - 15k  / go for core i7 860 

2. Asus Rampage II  Extreme                                 - 20k

3.   F3-12800CL6T-6GBTD 1600mhz                         - 12.5k

4. 2x Sapphire ATI HD 5870 1GB                       - 50k

5. 2x WD  Caviar Black 1TB                                   - 10k              

6. CM  Real Power Pro 1250W                                - 15k

7. NZXT  LEXA S / LAN COOL PC K-62                     - 5k / 7k  / get a LianLi pc case 

8. ASUS  BC-1205PT BD                                        - 9.5k

9.  Noctua NH-D14 SSO CPU Cooler                         -5k

10.  Alienware OPTX AW2310                                  -25k  / change to sony NX series LED TV for 45k 32inches 

11.  Steel series siberia v2 / razer megaladon / Logitech Z550  

12.  Sidewinder x6 / razer lycosa                           - 5.5k

13.  Steel series Ikari optical / Razer Deathadder v2  - 4k

14. Steel  Series 5L / 9HD Hard Mat                       - 5k


----------



## kanishka (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW , so many suggestions...

Thanks alot guys for many meaningful tips..

@liverpoolfans 

Mate , your suggestion is really good but really i don't think that i will be able to change configs in year or so.

@sarkar

You are correct i am also thinking for rampage extreme , i have read the reviews and board seems to be awesome.

@challenger

Will see it buddy. Thanks for suggestion

@sid

well , water cooling is what i am also looking for

@supernatural 

Mate I avoid AMD in everything except in gfx card.Anyway thanks for suggestion.

@arc angel 

That is really nice config would consider it before taking decision.

@sam.sahb

I am looking for HD5990 4 GB and may be then after sometime crossfire it another one. Also i think i would go with alienware monitor as its reviews are awesome and also It seems to be future proof.Thanks for other suggestions.

@sam9s

I am a big overclocker , you see i am overclocking my proc q6600 and video card EAH 4850 from many months.So yea i would require better cooling.

@rastogi 

You config is nice buddy. Are you suggesting it to me or are you buying it? If you are buying it then i think this thread would be helpful to you as well.

Now as it seems i've replied for everybody 

As far as I have seen this thread and other forums ,I think to go for i7 980 Extreme , with HD5990 4 Gb , 6 or 12 GB RAM , Alienware monitor(OPTX) , Steel series or razer keyboard mouse , 1000W corsair PSU/or some good(you suggest) , 2 TB WD HDD , Some good water cooling or some other excellent cooling , Rampage Extreme Mobo, Nvidia 3d kit , some good blue ray drive. Please add anything else if i am missing.

Also I've heard that fermi (GTX480 and 470) aren't that good as compared to HD5990 .

Please let me know any addition subraction for the following config if you people have.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2010)

The HD 5990 is not a new card.... it is basically a HD 5970 core with 4GB of GDDR5 RAM.....


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2010)

If you really want to splurge here it goes. Am sure others can supply you the rates. To lazy to search them up...!

1. Go for Cross fire VGAs. (5870 x 2 would be nice)
2. Get the standard 6 GB RAM -- 3 DIMMs.
3. Minimal 30" monitor.
4. Tri - loop water cooling kit. (this will probably be the most expensive kit). You might need to import this from abroad. (Danger Den and SwiftTech are good brands here).
5. Keep a minimal 1000W PSU.


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 20, 2010)

for assembled one --- take intel core i7 975 extreme edition[48k]
     and geforce gtx 395 dual[don't know exact price but 1 will cost 30k+ so dual will cost nearby 65k+]
    intel core i7 920 is nothing compared to my written processor..
          N GOOD LUCK FOR BUYING....


----------



## kanishka (Mar 20, 2010)

@arcangel

then shall i go for HD 5870X2 ? as said by asigh or for HD5970?

@asigh


hm.. 

could you please gimme the water cooling link. I am sorry for troubling you to find it because i am unable to find any.


EDIT:

Thanks for suggestion jayant . I am considering to go for  i7 980x . 

this one:*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115223&Tpk=core i7 980

I think it is not available in India.


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2010)

^^
Just google Danger Den and Swiftech..

Okay...heck....

*www.swiftnets.com/
*www.dangerden.com/

These are not as yet available in India. You could get the via KMD from TE.


----------



## devanshsharma (Mar 20, 2010)

Go to ibm and tell dem to make a proc for yu!!!1 as yu  have a huge budget!!!

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

Hahahha juss jokin ....y dont yu go for i7 975 ????


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2010)

kanishka said:


> @asigh
> could you please gimme the water cooling link. I am sorry for troubling you to find it because i am unable to find any.



*Swiftech *is an excellent water cooling solution and as asigh said you need to get it imported. Sidewinder computers ships to India though their site does not mentions it. Couple of my online fiends ordered from them. Checkout here...

*www.sidewindercomputers.com/swh2edukit.html

also CM has very decent cooling solution called *Aquagate Max*, with great features, if you do not want to get in to import and shipping hassles, you can get it from any CM dealer.......checkout here....

*www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=3855


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 20, 2010)

@tusharrastogi Why not blu ray drives?? OP has such a huge budget. That's y i've suggested him the blu ray one.

@OP and Other Members
For water cooling may be you would like to look here *www.overclock.net/water-cooling/334805-guide-best-watercooling-components.html

And for Nitrogen Cooling just take a look here *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/5-ghz-project,731.html

May be the above link helps.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with asigh....Better go for CrossFire-X with 2 x HD5870 rather  than a single HD5990....
As far as cooling is concerned Danger Den and Swiftech are one of the best manufacturers of Water Cooling Kits....

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

^^
Good links krishnandu.sarkar...


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2010)

*Aquagate Max  *was never a hit. Cause, the reservoir goes into the 5 1/2" drive bay. And the cabinet cannot be tilted. 

*Sam9s,* Sidewinder will ship to India..?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 20, 2010)

As for the case, u should invest in a Corsair Obsidian Series 800D....This is a great  case and justifies the money u pay for it.....
Here are the links to its reviews--*www.thinkcomputers.org/corsair-obsidian-series-800d-case-review/
and
*www.legitreviews.com/article/1036/1/


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2010)

Dude the L2N cooling you suggested is quite a hastle.... you need to open up the pc case again and again and also you need a source of L2N... he is much better off with a water cooling system.... yea dangerden and swiftech are well reputed brands for the serious overclockers.... you might also want to consider koolance..... 

Go for the dual 5870's in crossfire for extreme performance....it gives 5-10% more FPS compared to the current 2GB 5970's , if you can wait i suggest get a 4GB 5970.... that is way faster than the other 2 cards... but be ready to shell out nearly 60k for One of this baby.....

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

also the minimum requirement for the 5870's is a 500w PSU so running a i7 98x and oced rig get a minimum 1000w+ psu ..... probably a cooler master real power 1250w OR Tagan BZ1300.

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------

It is better to go for a nzxt case / LiaLi or Lancool cabinet this is corsair's first pc case.... i suggest go for a company which has been making pc cases for a long time.... my personal favourite is the NZXT M59 for 4k it has awesome features including drilled holes for water cooling kits and a copper radiator for air cooling.


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2010)

^^
Is the NZXT M59 full tower..?


----------



## kanishka (Mar 20, 2010)

hey people ,

My uncle(relative) is also a hardware distributor and i asked him too regarding the pc but he said me that with this budget it is better to go for alienware as alienware would provide better support for customers also if i buy very high tech parts then in case of any problem it would be difficult to get support in India for assembled PC and the makers could point out conflicting things in the config. He said that alienware people in india are providing pretty excellent support to their customers. He also said to wait for Alienware ALX Area 51 which he is expecting to be released in month of may in India.

He also said that assembled pcs are very troublesome sometimes if hardware combination are not done properly. 

In my previous experience of assembling , Even i have faced the pc getting hanged quite often sometimes. 

I don't want waste such huge money guys. So please let me know if there would be any problem regarding assembling? I mean I am ready to assemble but I am afraid of the negative consequences.

Please suggest me..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2010)

@ asigh the nzxt m59 is a mid - tower pc case... but for the features it packs it is more than worth a look .... believe me for 4k you cant find anything like this. 
here is a link : *www.tweaktown.com/popImg.php?type=content&img=3157_01_full.png

@dude kanishka there is no such thing like assembled pc's giving problems against branded pc's the difference only lies in the service....and in 10 years... out of which my current config which i built myself is giving me no problems whatsoever ..total peace of mind .
as far as the parts are concerned they will have a standard warranty of 1 year..or more than that for many of them , if anything goes wrong once you send them for replacement it is no big hassle even for the high end parts. 

as far as alienware pc's are concerned seriously dont take the comment negatively, if you want to burn your money you are free to do so.... because buying a alienware in india means paying a huge premium amount over the normal costs....if you can get it from the US then it is a option for considering....but i suggest better stick to a self made rig it allows you flexible choice of components.... looks etc.... it's up to you... we can just suggest and help 

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

also dont depend on DELL for providing fantastic support for your alienware pc.... last time my friend who has got a m15x had some problems....there was a lot of dust clogged up in the cpu cooler as a result the pc was overheating and shutting down...i called up the DELL people told them about the problems they sent someone over and *ROFL* you won't believe what they did.... they came to the house.....and told him after looking at the laptop for some time ..
*" Bhaiya , ye toh format karna padega pc .....lagta hai HDD problem hai "* I told my friend that these guys were bull shitting so we let them do a re-install and then we took the pc apart open... got some Artic Silver paste... and cleaned up and applied the thing.... and you wont believe that was the only prob....and my friend was like whoa.... if you hadn't told me i would be writing e-mails and sending my laptop here and there for getting it fixed


----------



## asingh (Mar 20, 2010)

kanishka said:


> hey people ,
> 
> My uncle(relative) is also a hardware distributor and i asked him too regarding the pc but he said me that with this budget it is better to go for alienware as alienware would provide better support for customers also if i buy very high tech parts then in case of any problem it would be difficult to get support in India for assembled PC and the makers could point out conflicting things in the config. He said that alienware people in india are providing pretty excellent support to their customers. He also said to wait for Alienware ALX Area 51 which he is expecting to be released in month of may in India.
> 
> ...



Stop listening to this uncle of yours. Period.

Also regarding assembled components. Each distinct part will hold its own warranty and RMA protocol(s), if you purchase it legally with an invoice, part number, serial number. 

Not sure where/how you  assembled your previous system, but if done correctly there is absolutely no issue.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2010)

asigh said:


> *Aquagate Max  *was never a hit. Cause, the reservoir goes into the 5 1/2" drive bay. And the cabinet cannot be tilted.
> 
> *Sam9s,* Sidewinder will ship to India..?



May be it was not a hit but not because it goes in to 5 1/2 bay, but because performance was very much equal to a good air cooler...... with its default water duct and fans (though changing the duct and fans does improves the performance.........it still is the prettiest looking water cooling solution out there......anyway....coming to sidewinder......yes they ship to India, my online friend ordered one through DHL, shipping is expensive, but DHL takes care of the costumes, you just need to pay to them. Other way is to get it shipped through USPS, but in that case you need to go to the foreign PO to get it cleared.

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




kanishka said:


> hey people ,
> 
> My uncle(relative) is also a hardware distributor and i asked him too regarding the pc but he said me that with this budget it is better to go for alienware as alienware would provide better support for customers also if i buy very high tech parts then in case of any problem it would be difficult to get support in India for assembled PC and the makers could point out conflicting things in the config. He said that alienware people in india are providing pretty excellent support to their customers. He also said to wait for Alienware ALX Area 51 which he is expecting to be released in month of may in India.
> 
> ...



No doubt Alienware service is good and yes there is a certain peace of mind while buying a branded one that you do not need to worry about any part/product/service what so ever, however assembling a system does not at all means you would land in to trouble, ofcourse the assembler must know what he is doing. If you ask me, I would say the huge money spend should make you even more inclined towards getting it assembled coz that gives you the option to choose each and ever part to the best and exactly per your needs and fiddle around with the best combination, with alienware you would be stuck to choose between only couple of choices.....


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2010)

^
Okay it is an integrated water cooling unit. And looks pretty with the green/blue fluid, but --not even looking at the performance, it had the glitch which I mentioned. Coupling what you mentioned, hardly worth the price. 

Will give a look at Sidewinder. Looks nice.


----------



## kanishka (Mar 21, 2010)

Guys,

 i wanna go for core i7 980x...And hd 5870x2 or 5970x2

Please suggest config for this with keeping budget in mind... Please keep budget till 250k...


----------



## kanishka (Mar 21, 2010)

Guys,

 i wanna go for core i7 980x...And hd 5870x2 or 5970x2

Please suggest config for this with keeping budget in mind... Please keep budget till 250k...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 21, 2010)

Dude for 5970x2 you would need a pretty beefy power supply and with your ocing alongwith a i7 980 expect a minimum 1500w PSU to just to the job... this also has to be rated about 80+... or 2 of them if you can fit them in a pc case......


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2010)

Why are you splurging money as if it is water. Be reasonable.

 5970x2 = 6 FULL HD monitors or similar. Why..? Will you...?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 21, 2010)

yea i totally agree with asigh..... there is no point spending that much you can just be happy with a 4GB HD 5970 card.... dont waste your money on 2 of them.. unless you are planning to get a 10metre screen


----------



## kanishka (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmmm.... Ok as you guys suggest...So is there any difference between 5970 4gb and 5990??Or are they the same card??

Also please suggest a config with this ...I mean i7 980x and hd5970...For budget of around 250k...And a good monitor of 26"+(if possible then supporting 3d vision) ..

Thanks for the suggestion guys...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 21, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *@ashu,* this thread is not a discuesstion on Nehalemsss but an advice thread about a rig, which we keep getting all the time, also its an indivisual's thread and who would want his attention about his system he is planning to get, which I believe people would agree would kinda get lost in a Nehalem discuession thread there. Also there was nothing to "report" as such......so apologies but I suggest we continue.....





kanishka said:


> @ashu
> 
> sorry bro.I didnt know it but i am just assembling a pc and for that i am asking suggestion.



ok guys, no matter. but please once the rig has been finalised (and if its core i7) wich really seems it will be (eventually)..lol then can i add Mr. Kanishka in the aforesaid thread..?? and then will continue the discussions there.. am i right now..?? 



NoasArcAngel said:


> Personally i have all this gaming hardware with me :
> 
> Mice :
> 
> ...


buddy, can u tell me wats the difference b/w using a hard solid mat (like the itched glass hard mat of steel series) vs a simple local soft (pad) mat..?? 

i mean i realy wanna knw wat the real deal, if its good then i might as well buy the steel series combo (of mousesolid glass mat).. but 1st plz tell me are they really worth it.. ?? 

coz u hv so many accessories, so u wud be the right guy to guide me.. 
-----------

@ kanishka... dude, are u satisfied now with the confi tat so many of our digit friends hv suggested..?? lol... god... how long hv u been saving..?? 

yup, as asigh said, dont go ba;llistic and on an ALL-OUT-SPENDING-SPREE  be reasonable... 
-----------

to all: guys, u hv suggested sum really awesome components (not tat i hv the budget like kanishka) to buy them all, but sum1 here suggested really nice links for CPU cooler kits (water, coolant) based...i really appreciat him (oops sorry, forgot the name)...who was tat guy..?? 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 21, 2010)

Dude kanishka i think i have mentioned this many times before in other posts... the HD 5990 is nothing but a standard HD 5970 GPU with 2 GB of extra video memory.... 

@ashu the major difference between a hard mat and a soft mat is that of friction... on a hard mat the surface is very slick... you could just push the mouse a little and it would go skidding to quite a distance, due to the nature of cloth it provides friction / resistance that makes it a more controlling surface... basically apart from the movement of your hand the cloth also adds resistance to the movement..

a hard mat is washable.... soft mat's get dirty quickly and have a life time of generally 1-2 years depending on how you keep them. the hard-mat's work until you dont bang them with frustration and they usually last a very long time

the hard mat is generally made of graphite/ carbon fibre / steel / plated glass [ as in case of steel series ] coated with a layer of teflon to provide extremly low friction . [ teflon is used to coat bullets to make them more piercing ] whereas the amount of friction in a soft mat generally remains the same , whatever the companies may keep claiming, the mats i have come accross there is a very minimal difference in soft mats in terms of friction..

if you are going in for a gaming mat... i suggest you make a budget, there is no use getting a mat and using a cheap standard mouse with it...

the hardmats and softmats which are meant for gaming are very large... like almost 10times the size of you local mouse mat in length diagonally... and are quite thick about 3-10mm 

as far as the hard mats are concerned i use them rarely as i play cs which requires moving my wrist a lot ... so if i have no cushioning my wrist starts to pain that's a drawback of the hardmat's

i suggest visit a local gaming parlour like zapak gameplex or something like that,  where they keep this stuff have a look and then decide... as a newbie you would be better of with a soft mat

dont expect them to come cheap .... steel series range starts at about 700 for the basic mats and goes upto 2k for cloth based mats and upto 7k for hardmats...

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------

there are various other brands available in india like ..ROCCAT , Everglide , Razer and Zowie gaming gear , Logitech etc.... but i prefer steel series because it is officially available in India [ others are also ] and their products are thought out and properly tested, if you have any problems they give a hand-hand replacement something companies like razer etc rarely do .


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2010)

kanishka said:


> Hmmm.... Ok as you guys suggest...So is there any difference between 5970 4gb and 5990??Or are they the same card??
> 
> Also please suggest a config with this ...I mean i7 980x and hd5970...For budget of around 250k...And a good monitor of 26"+(if possible then supporting 3d vision) ..
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion guys...



kanishka, listen to this carefully if you do care to follow, If you are playing high end games on 2560 x 1600 on a 30" monitor with 16xAA and AF enabled and all eye candy notched up, and expect to get butter smooth frame rate, 5870x2 or even 5970x2 does makes sense, for a 24" @ 1920x1080 even a single 5870/5970 should be able to handle things........


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 21, 2010)

This is the link to the conclusion of one of the best reviews on ATI HD5xxx series...See for yourself the difference between a single HD5970 and 2x 5870's.....
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/ati_5000_series_roundup/7

@Noas....As for corsair, they have developed an award winning cabby(800D) , which has so much room that the OP can fit a good Water cooling system and or ATI's 13" GPU's easily giving him good air flow and space to work which is better than a mid-tower cabby....

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## kanishka (Mar 21, 2010)

I am sorry everyone if i have behaved oversmartly in some or the other way...As you people before suggested config for core i7 920 or 960 and some different card,that is why i am just asking to suggest a config to me which contains 30"+ monitor,core i7 980x,hd 5870x2 and other things....Please suggest me config having these components...I am sorry for troubling anyone here,if I have done so..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 21, 2010)

Dude.... but isn't the price too high?.... i dunnno looks like for that much i could get a thermaltake cabby?....or lianli or lancool ? 

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------

Kanishka AFAIK 3D vision you need a 120hz true refresh rate display.... the alienware was one which i could think of ... because in your budget it will be very difficult to find a decent 26-32" screen that manages a TRUE 120hz display.... costing like 45k+

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

kanishka that's okay.... even we used to have some doubts on things like these when we were not educated about this stuff but now we have no such problems? have we fellows?  ask asigh, and he'll tell me you have no idea


----------



## tusharrastogi (Mar 21, 2010)

My dear frnd i have read the whole discussion that's going on in the forum. According to me wht i can suggest for such a high configuration i won't suggest to go for a watercooling unit. what i think would be best is something like this which i prefer to get for myself too:
*
Proccy* : i7 975/980
*Mobo*: Asus Sli mobo/P6T Super Computer or same high end series from this range.
*RAM*: 24gb Corsair XMS wht Sams suggested *
HDD*: 2gb internal + 4gb external 800 firewire/usb2.0*
Drive*: 3 dvd writers/ blue ray drive i don't think is worth for a pc
*Monitor:* 26" - 30" Full HD but not 2550 resolutions bcos those monitors i have searched are too expensive. One model is from Asus and other is from IBM both cost around $8000 to &10000 so its been a foolish idea to go for them.
*Cabby:* Good full tower from coolermaster, thermaltake, tagan any can do.
*SMPS*: 1000 - 1300 for sure not less than that in any case
*GPU:* 2gb 5790 or 4gb 5990 any one GDDR 5
*Keyboard + Mouse + Pad:* As per your choice
*Coolers:* 1 Highend cooler for proccy, 1 cooler for RAM, 1HDD Cooler, 12mm Fans for cooling the max a cabby can support.

This is the final thing that i am thinking about finally. Need inputs from others but i feel this kind of config can be the best in high end range of 200k - 300k. Comments are welcome  IMHO this is wht it should be seriously.


----------



## kanishka (Mar 22, 2010)

Well thats cool config...Will look forward to some parts from it...

I am wondering why aint anybody suggesting the config with i7 980x...


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 22, 2010)

Well personally If I had that money lying around screaming "USE ME!" I'd go and hook me up with not only a Pretty nice System but Id get myself a Home Theater Rig too. Maybe a nice LazyBoy Chair if I can find those in India. 

Remember when you put in alot of money for the best you could probably escape for the Second best while running up a bill which would consume half your budget. Anyway its your choice. So happy spending  .


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2010)

kanishka said:


> Well thats cool config...Will look forward to some parts from it...
> 
> I am wondering why aint anybody suggesting the config with i7 980x...



hey listen bro 
u dint actually require that demon processor((recommended only for professional or insanely extreme gamers))
go for it only if u have lot of bucks still remaining in ur hand

anyways check this out
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/performance-pc-ssd,2568.html
will help

also look at this info on 980x
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/hyper-threading-core-i7-980x,2584.html


----------



## sam9s (Mar 23, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Well personally If I had that money lying around screaming "USE ME!" I'd go and hook me up with not only a Pretty nice System but Id get myself a Home Theater Rig too. Maybe a nice LazyBoy Chair if I can find those in India.



Yep same here, if I had 3L to spare I'd probably spend 1.5 on my HT *(which I eventually did though)* and rest 1.5 for system, infact 80 or so on the system and rest on gadgets and gizmos to go along with full setup.


----------



## kanishka (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's a rough outlook which I am thinking to buy.

CPU:Core i7 980x  @62000 or something
RAM:CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (6 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 @24000
Mobo:Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 @22000
Some tri-loop cooling setup @15000
Graphics Card:Radeon HD5870x2 @52000
good cabinet @10000
2*1 TB WD Black @ 9.9k
Some blueray drive @8000
PSU:Some good one @15000
Monitor:some good 26"+ @30000
Keyboard+ Mouse @10000
Logitech Z-5500 5.1Ch @ 18k

Please suggest me regarding this.

It is crossing my budget a bit. It is around 270k . Please improve this config.


----------



## tusharrastogi (Mar 23, 2010)

hey reduce ram 6gb, remove gpu and go for one 5790 or 5990, go for ordinary writer not blu ray the budget will come down


----------



## Krow (Mar 23, 2010)

kanishka said:


> Here's a rough outlook which I am thinking to buy.
> 
> Please suggest me regarding this.
> 
> It is crossing my budget a bit. It is around 270k . Please improve this config.


CPU:Core i7 980x  @62000 or something
RAM:CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (6 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3  12800) Desktop Memory Model CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 @24000
Mobo:Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 @22000
Some tri-loop cooling setup @15000   ---->  15k on cooling? Are you sure about this?
Graphics Card:Radeon HD5870x2 @52000 ------> Seems like a waste of money to me. Better get a single GPU.
good cabinet @10000  ------->  Best cabinet would probably be Lian Li A70F @ 13k
2*1 TB WD Black @ 9.9k
Some blueray drive @8000
PSU:Some good one @15000          ----------------> Corsair HX1000W should be 13k.
Monitor:some good 26"+ @30000
Keyboard+ Mouse @10000   -----------------> Which make?
Logitech Z-5500 5.1Ch @ 18k


----------



## kanishka (Mar 23, 2010)

Krow said:


> Some tri-loop cooling setup @15000   ---->  15k on cooling? Are you sure about this?


Well I am planning to overclocking the components to the hell.lol .  So that is why I am planning to go for tri loop cooling setup as suggested by asingh.


> Graphics Card:Radeon HD5870x2 @52000 ------> Seems like a waste of money to me. Better get a single GPU.


Actually If i don't buy good graphics option now then i won't be able to buy later.


> good cabinet @10000  ------->  Best cabinet would probably be Lian Li A70F @ 13k



Excellent Cabby , I am pretty impressed by its reviews and design. Thanks alot for this one.



> Some blueray drive @8000


Please sugest this.


> PSU:Some good one @15000          ----------------> Corsair HX1000W should be 13k.



Again, probably the best choice available.



> Monitor:some good 26"+ @30000



Please suggest shall i go for single or multi monitors?



> Keyboard+ Mouse @10000   -----------------> Which make?


 Not sure , but some good ones are suggested in this thread would select one of them.


I also wanted to know that as I am gonna make it in May , so shall I also look for Asus Rampage III Extreme?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2010)

Krow said:


> Monitor:some good 26"+ @30000


Get an LG Scarlett 2.0 32" and hook it up as a monitor. Would work both as a TV and monitor.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2010)

Dude seriously reduce the ram.  *12GB of ram is a lot*.... you wont be using more than 6GB at any rate.... 
for the gpu get a single HD 5970 4GB releasing in some time it is about 20% faster than the 5870x2 crossfireX ...
For the Blu-Ray drive get ASUS / Sony. i am sure you can find one for that much.
For a core i7 and ocing get a Tagan BZ 1300 / Cooler Master Real Power 1250w.
Go for a single large display it's ur choice.... i suggest get a normal 19" monitor for working and a 32" display for entertainment purposes..
Keyboard select razer keyboard and for the mouse take a razer imperator / ikari optical. 
Tri-Loop cooling is good you need to ensure it is properly installed.

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------

Looks pretty good to me... some more time you are good to go


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Dude seriously reduce the ram.  *12GB of ram is a lot*.... you wont be using more than 6GB at any rate....
> for the gpu get a single HD 5970 4GB releasing in some time it is about 20% faster than the 5870x2 crossfireX ...
> For the Blu-Ray drive get ASUS / Sony. i am sure you can find one for that much.
> For a core i7 and ocing get a Tagan BZ 1300 / Cooler Master Real Power 1250w.
> ...




man!!!!
wot he's upto???
12gb ram!!
lol


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

coolermaster HAF 932 is also good, and thermaltake Speedo in sub 10K range, but yeah 13-14K A70F is best


----------



## kanishka (Mar 24, 2010)

Since I am  saying it to be future proof , that is why I am suggesting 12 GB RAM. I agree that currently it would be of less use , but atleast i won't have to upgrade afterwards.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 24, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> man!!!!
> wot he's upto???
> 12gb ram!!
> lol



U know...... today if you notice.....2-4 or even 6GB is not that uncommon, definately not 4, but had somebody asked for the same amount just 3 years back, he would have got a reply exactly the way you have give now......

can you relate what i am saying.... 

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------




kanishka said:


> Since I am  saying it to be future proof , that is why I am suggesting 12 GB RAM. I agree that currently it would be of less use , but atleast i won't have to upgrade afterwards.



You are wrong here...RAM is the easiest thing to upgrade, you just need a good Mobo that would support future ram speeds and volume............also the price of RAM is anyhow going to drop. A 12 GB 1600Mhz ram is gonna cost far less after 2years then now, so its advisable to have 6GB today and then add another 6GB later when you actually do feel the need to.......


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

do not buy 12GB total waste and not future-proof, why because boards you are buying support 4GB RAM chips which are not in market yet in good ratings. 2-3 years or more from now when you may need more RAM, better RAMs with better latency would be there in 4GB RAM chips. the money saved now will help you out.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 24, 2010)

*www.pcworld.in/product/review/intel-core-i7-980x-processor

how is that here it shows only 48k


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

not just this link, if you check priceindia.in, you will find they have put its price as 50K, that is why I am saying let it come in the market and then ask for prices, it has just released on 10th I think.


----------



## kanishka (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree with you sam and ace, i think it is good to take 6 gb ram atm...

@azaad

how come it be cheaper in india as compared to US??

I mean it costs them around $1150 and that turns out to be Rs. 51750(for exchange rate of $1=Rs 45)..

And if this price is real,which is unlikely to happen, then it is the best thing i could get...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 24, 2010)

^ might be excluding VAT I suppose, pcworld ain't a silly site


----------



## kanishka (Mar 24, 2010)

^Yea, most probably... 

Anyway it will cost around 52k then...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 24, 2010)

so have you finalised your rig


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2010)

sam9s said:


> U know...... today if you notice.....2-4 or even 6GB is not that uncommon, definately not 4, but had somebody asked for the same amount just 3 years back, he would have got a reply exactly the way you have give now......
> 
> can you relate what i am saying....
> 
> ...



yeah i got that
but its not "future proof" if he 12gb of ram
around 6 months back we heard something wicked,if u remember->the launch of xdr2 rams
those were appx 8 times faster than current 1333mhz ddr3 rams

well not heard any news of them since then


----------



## parimm (Mar 25, 2010)

CPU:Core i7 980x @62000 or somethin
great choice

RAM:CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (6 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3
12800) Desktop Memory Model CMD12GX3M6A1600C8 @24000
nice.

Mobo:Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 @22000
amazing motherboard
Some tri-loop cooling setup @15000
Graphics Card:Radeon HD5870x2 @52000
good cabinet @10000
2*1 TB WD Black @ 9.9k
Some blueray drive @8000
PSU:Some good one @15000
Monitor:some good 26"+ @30000
how about going for 3 22" or 24" that way you get eyefinity its an amazing experience atleast that is what my friend says about eyefinity
Keyboard+ Mouse @10000
Logitech Z-5500 5.1Ch @ 18k
I would add one more item, Get an SSD 80GB or somethign like that, use it as your primary drive, you will see such an asssoume improvement in boot times and game load times if you can afford it get a 160GB intel x-80-m G-2 drive.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2010)

haha dude xdr2 is much much faster...than that


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> haha dude xdr2 is much much faster...than that


are u asking question or giving me answer


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 26, 2010)

@Kanishka....
Check out the conclusion of the review of Core i7-980X......

*www.tomshardware.co.uk/hyper-threading-core-i7-980x,review-31842-11.html

Tom's Hardware tells that this proccy is not that much suited for gaming, rather it is better used in a workstation....

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## sam9s (Mar 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> are u asking question or giving me answer



 Sorry could'nt help but laughing....


----------



## acewin (Mar 26, 2010)

well it is a good point sam9s, if you are an english teacher you will say it is a conflicting sentence.


----------



## Krow (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, the Thuban series from AMD is about a month away. Let's see if that beats the Core i7 920. I am hoping that it beats the i5 750 as it is priced similarly. If it beats the i7 920, then I would recommend it eyes closed.

Since OP is 2-3 months away from the rig, I would advise to watch for the AMD Thuban Hexa-cores.


----------



## kanishka (Mar 26, 2010)

@Parim

you are right buddy,

even i am thinking to go for 2 or 3 monitors ...
And about ssd...I am still researching on it...Even i have heard positive reviews about it...Lets see 

@sid

thanks mate for pointing out...I have to do research again on it..

@krow

thanks alot mate...Yea ,i would keep an eye on it...

@azaad

well mate ,i am still researching many things and i have taken many useful points from this forum..I will post final rig in the end of april or beginning of may...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 26, 2010)

^ ok, as anyways you have selected and going for i7 980x , there is no need to look for thuban chips from amd, as they definitely cant beat this one, it may perform better than 920 which quad core, all the best.


----------



## Krow (Mar 27, 2010)

^The money spent on the proccy seems a waste to me. That processor is just not worth it IMHO. I would stick to Core i7 930 and use the remaining money for some other good purpose.


----------



## VAMPIRETHEONE (Mar 27, 2010)

Totally agree with Krow. Y waste an additional 35 k on 980 x ? going for 930 is a far smarter option.... if willing to oc , den obviously this is the choice.

5970 or 5990 hands down , or see what fermi has to offer.

Dont blow unnecessary cash on luxury , never to b used items, Remember , in this world of tech , u can never have something truly "future proof" ( Unless you work for US secret service, of course  ) . However much cash u blow on it . I'll suggest to save up d excess and go on a staggered upgrade route, every 6 mnts - 1 yr or so .

Eyefinity or 30" , either way , cant go wrong , but no 26", wont get requisite resolution.

LianLi cabby seriously roxx...

As u having such a huge budget , i suggest u keep an eye on the "tech of tommorow " as there is always something new in the works...


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2010)

@ kanishka

Hi buddy

If you can afford the 980x then its a superb choice. The fastest proccy in the planet that is.
Mmm.. WHY DONT YOU GO FOR THE FERMI GPU'S.The gtx 480 should be okay and you can SLI two cards to beat the 5870.It also has physx and 3d vision so go for it.


----------



## Krow (Mar 28, 2010)

GTX480, hmmm.... Load temps of 100 degree celsius on a single card! Are you sure SLI won't start a Chicken Roast in the rig?


----------



## kanishka (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ 
LMAO ("Chicken Roast")

well still i am not sure for which processor should i go , but according to me 980x is more future proof as compared to 930.

@GTX 480 , well i think i should research more on it too.. thanks for the suggestion. 

But still I am researching.


----------



## tusharrastogi (Mar 29, 2010)

Intel Core i7 Extreme 975/980
Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer / Asus Rampage II Extreme / GA-EX58-EXTREME
4xCorsair TR3X6G1600C8D 6GB Kit 
2x WDC 2TB SATA 3.5" 7200rpm/10000rpm/15000rpm
WD 4TB Hard Drive : Model No-WDH2Q40000S (external)
Dell 24" Ultrasharp WFP / Samsung best model 1920
Coolermaster Cosmos Sport - Part No : RC-1100-KKN1-GP
Tagan Model No : BZ1300 Modular Power Supply
Asus BC-1205PT - Part No : BC-1205PT
2xAsus DRW-24B1ST
Creative X-Fi Elite Pro Sound Card
Asus 5970 2GB DDR5
Hauppauge HD PVR Tv Tuner Card
Logitech G9x Laser Mouse / Logitech MX Air Rechargable Cordless Air Mouse / Logitech Performance Mouse M950 / The Razer Mamba
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard / Logitech diNovo Edge Keyboard / The Razer Tarantula
Logitech HDMI Audio Video Cable
Razer Megasoma Mouse pad

This is wht i think is the best config so far. I hope you will like it. I have finalized it for myself and Sams is helping me out to build this. You also pls consider it and i hope my suggestion might be helpful to you.


----------



## kanishka (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ 

Well are you suggesting me 24 GB RAM?

and btw what is the total price coming out to be?

you config is good.. I think that RAM is bit too much.


@for all members

I think very soon price of hd 5870 and others will go down to much extent because of Fermi(GTX 480 ,470) ... 

See here the performance diff:
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_gtx480/15.htm

*www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-470-480-review/19


Also guys many people are saying that crossfire/sli of cards would be waste , you people can see how much frame rate this new game Metro 2033 gives full settings. IMO , two cards are really necessary for the future proof computing. 

Also I have read somewhere that there are many DX11 games coming in 2010-11 that would require really high graphics performance from cards(ie. good quality card)

I am still wondering how on earth does the game give mere 12-16 fps in 2560x1900 in best graphics cards.


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 29, 2010)

hey kanishka, 24 gb of ram would be just rubbish.... only unnecessary wastage of money.... go with 12gb.... (a lot more than enough....)


> Asus Rampage II Extreme    (dont know about rampage III extreme yet)
> Corsair 3*4 GB Kit
> 2x WDC 2TB SATA 3.5" 7200rpm/10000rpm/15000rpm
> a good lcd 30" or more
> ...



looks nice....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2010)

Krow said:


> GTX480, hmmm.... Load temps of 100 degree celsius on a single card! Are you sure SLI won't start a Chicken Roast in the rig?


yeah
thats why sam.shab renamed gtx 4xx series as
MICROWAVE EDITION


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2010)

kanishka said:


> I think very soon price of hd 5870 and others will go down to much extent because of Fermi(GTX 480 ,470) ...


No it won't. GTX 480/470 are not that impressive considering their price: 31/24k and power consumption and chicken roasting abilities. 5870 is still excellent value for money while not compromising that much in terms of performance.


> Also guys many people are saying that crossfire/sli of cards would be waste , you people can see how much frame rate this new game Metro 2033 gives full settings. IMO , two cards are really necessary for the future proof computing.


It is and will be a waste, unless you are looking for bragging rights. Get the single fastest card you can and play all you like.

I am still saying that for such a high budget, get a rig which is nice and fast and very cost effective today. Keep upgrading it every two years. Sell off the "old" parts and move on to the newer ones. That way the newer rig will be cheaper. Other than for bragging rights, the PC that you are buying will be pretty much a waste of money. When all your work may be done as effectively by an i7 930 based rig within 100-120k.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> yeah
> thats why sam.shab renamed gtx 4xx series as
> MICROWAVE EDITION



cause XFX 8600Gt have been named Electric Stove Edition. so Microwave Edition doesn't looks too bad. Nvidia should thank me, i gave them so much respect on a card enough to boil an egg for me while i complete 1 mission 



Krow said:


> It is and will be a waste, unless you are looking for bragging rights. Get the single fastest card you can and play all you like.
> 
> I am still saying that for such a high budget, get a rig which is nice and fast and very cost effective today. Keep upgrading it every two years. Sell off the "old" parts and move on to the newer ones. That way the newer rig will be cheaper. Other than for bragging rights, the PC that you are buying will be pretty much a waste of money. When all your work may be done as effectively by an i7 930 based rig within 100-120k.



yup. no to Crossfire or SLI or multi cards. just get a single fast GPU of any vendor after 2 generation i.e. HD5870 now & HD7870 after 2yrs. this way, your hardware will be up2 date & you'll save quite a bit of money.


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2010)

*Krow, Sam.Sahab:*
His GPU structure will depend, on what screen the user gets. It been 4 pages. Lets see when things are finalized.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Mar 30, 2010)

I am not into computer parts but just want to suggest u something...

1st confirm ur processor then make a good choice of motherboard.

2nd 6gb ram is more then enough & u can add more later if u need more so don't waste money now on rams.

3rd psu 1000w+

4th gpu.... I think go for 2 cards with crossfire as if u found any prob. in 1 other going to work till replacement.

HDD : 2* 1gb WD black or more.  More space more movies, games & u can use another hdd just to take back up of ur imp data. no need to write dvd every time.

Writer : Go 4 blue ray as blue ray movies r famous now on net & lan & as u have 2gb or more space u really need it.

5th case : Go for roomy, good cooling facilities, cable attachment facility case.

Cooling system : No idea.

lcd : Go 4 1 monitor with big screen. Don't purchase 2 with small screen. as many big screen monitors have facility to split screens in two or more.

Speaker : Ur choice.

Keyboard, mouse : Surely check Roccats as i found there features r really useful for gaming but choice is urs.

Joystick, Webcam, safeguard : If u need go for good brand.

Happy Ending..........Good Luck.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> *Krow, Sam.Sahab:*
> His GPU structure will depend, on what screen the user gets. It been 4 pages. Lets see when things are finalized.



yah. i feel more page = more headache + confusion for OP


----------



## kanishka (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ true lol 

But it is really helpful to me to make a right choice. 

Anyways , I checked out review of Core i7 980x on guru3d and i see that it is 3 times faster(Overclocked to 4.4 GHz) than i7 920 in almost every aspect.Also overclocked one is almost 2 times faster than i7 975 in many things which was absolutely amazing..

I am looking more sites for more detail about it.


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 31, 2010)

i7 980X is a good choice if one can afford it. It will be available within 8-10 days in India (ES are already out) and the probable cost will be around 60k.

GTX 480 presents an interesting prospect with 10% more Power than the Mighty 5870 with almost 100W more power consumption and almost 100 degrees operational temperature at load. Plus the 8k premium over 5870 is really not add on to its Pros. 

So if you plan to go Single GPU, then 5970/5990 are your safest bet, and if interested in multi gpu setup, 5870 Crossfire will eat any game for breakfast for the coming 1-2 years (At FULL HD).


----------



## acewin (Mar 31, 2010)

well overclocking on extreme levels wont allow you to run for 3-5 years, you can do low level OC to get +20-30% speeds(3.6-3.8 GHz), this will be good to go .
+40%(4GHz and more) speed gain will need very very good cooling( likes of you are buying).
IMO over clock your system to whatever level you wanna do for peak performance, and your enjoyment but after done with the experimenting reduce and come in range of 20-30% levels


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 31, 2010)

@ kanishka

anything decided yet????:C_tired::C_sleep:


----------



## kanishka (Apr 2, 2010)

Does ati cards like hd 5970 or 5870 support 3d vision??

Also what would be the price for 5990 in india??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2010)

kanishka said:


> Does ati cards like hd 5970 or 5870 support 3d vision??
> 
> Also what would be the price for 5990 in india??



get XFX HD5970 X2 4Gb GDDR5 BLACK EDITION. should cost 7k more than regular HD5970 but worth the price if u not want change your GPU every 2yr.


----------



## tusharrastogi (Apr 2, 2010)

Well Kanishka i am suggesting you that rig because i am also planning to buy something like you are looking for. I am continously following your rig and really thankful to all those suggest from the respected members. Are you from delhi Kanishka ? If ye then i suggest we shud meet up some time and exchange our views and if possible we can buy the pc together. Let me know wht do you think about this idea ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2010)

im also waiting for kanishka to get his system finalised...  

i hope he is building his PC for the F.Y (financial year) 2010 and NOT 2100..so plz check the placing of the "1"  lol.. (No hard feelings buddy..)


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2010)

building a rig with this much of budget sure takes time
he is doin the right thing in takin his time my bros
cause we dont change/upgrade our systems so frequently


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> building a rig with this much of budget sure takes time
> he is doin the right thing in takin his time my bros
> cause we dont change/upgrade our systems so frequently



yup. better clear all your doubts & confusion. its a huge sum of money & combination is unlimited.


----------



## asingh (Apr 3, 2010)

*OP:*
Have you almost decided. Lets close this. List your decided system, and queries.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 3, 2010)

@kanishka

Yeah dude, you should decide something coz when u keep on delaying ; your mind will jump to the favour of other new components which keep releasing everyday coz technology never halts.....
So what have u decided for your system ???


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 3, 2010)

@kanishka

i also kinda wanna know what config you have zeroed upon with this much budget.... so please post your wannabe config please....


----------



## kanishka (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok guys as you say...I am cursotl writing from mobile(opera mini ) so i will write in short...As and when i get to laptop ill write everything with detail..Ok so here is the config:

intel i7 980x
Asus rampage iii extreme(waiting to come out)
12 gb corsair dominator @1600 mhz
hd 5990(as suggested above)
2x alienware monitor having refresh rate of 120 hz(for 3d vision)
most probably liam li cabby
80gb SSD + 2 TB wd hdd
not sure about mouse and keyboard
logitech z550 speakers
some good tv tuner
vista ultimate 64 bit
nvidia 3d vision kit

well please let me know if i am forgetting anything.. 

Also,

please let me know,would hd 5990 support 3d vision??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> @kanishka
> 
> i also kinda wanna know what config you have zeroed upon with this much budget.... so please post your wannabe config please....





Sid_gamer said:


> @kanishka
> 
> Yeah dude, you should decide something coz when u keep on delaying ; your mind will jump to the favour of other new components which keep releasing everyday coz technology never halts.....
> So what have u decided for your system ???


+1 to both of ur views.. yup, plz kanishka, u will never get settled if u continue to jump brands and newer tech products (Wich change faster than  a baby's diaper)..lol... 

and as soon as u hv finalied, plz close this thread and continue (any) further core i7 related querries in the official core i7 thread (link in my sigggy) plz...i wanna keep all things at one place... a sincere request...(kanishka, this goes to u too buddy.. plz..) 


asigh said:


> *OP:*
> Have you almost decided. Lets close this. List your decided system, and queries.


short and to the point.. like it..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2010)

kanishka said:


> Ok guys as you say...I am cursotl writing from mobile(opera mini ) so i will write in short...As and when i get to laptop ill write everything with detail..Ok so here is the config:
> 
> intel i7 980x
> Asus rampage iii extreme(waiting to come out)
> ...



you missing a cpu cooler. i7 + rampage iii extreme + corsair dominator @1600 mhz + .................... + *stock HSF* = wastage of money.


----------



## kanishka (Apr 4, 2010)

^^

well yea, 

i will be looking for good liquid cooling solution and thinking to go for tri loop cooling...

Also please suggest good psu... I think corsair hx1000 or any other??

What does hsf mean?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2010)

^^

go for Swiftech's water coolin kit (at 12K)... its really good in reviews..im also planning to buy the same.. 

and hsf=heat sink fan


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2010)

^^
I just posted about the Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultima on your i7 thread.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2010)

^^

thanx, alot, i hv posted a firm "yes" reply too..lol.. hv sum doubts so plz clear them out in that thread...


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2010)

kanishka said:


> Ok guys as you say...I am cursotl writing from mobile(opera mini ) so i will write in short...As and when i get to laptop ill write everything with detail..Ok so here is the config:
> 
> intel i7 980x



980x is not yet available in NP Delhi, I am not sure how you gonna manage that in Raipur. Kinldy check availability before building any kind of expectation.


----------



## kanishka (Apr 4, 2010)

^^

lol 

well ill be building the rig in may...So, surely it would be available in every part of India(through shipping)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 4, 2010)

^ and why Vista - not win 7


----------



## kanishka (Apr 4, 2010)

^oh yea sorry,

win 7 ultimate


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 4, 2010)

^ good choice- even HP would suffice, any ways for your budget at hand 4k would not make any difference


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 4, 2010)

@kanishka
I suggest u buy the Swiftech H20-220 Ultima XT....It's great and most of us at TDF are planning to buy the same....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2010)

^^

yeah right... btw kanishka, the current list (of ppl) planning to buy the swiftech is 2, the list is in my core i7 thread.. so plz (if u are interested) add ur name in that thread...


----------



## kanishka (Apr 5, 2010)

Please let me know would hd 5990 support nvidia 3d VISION?

I have asked this question 3 times.

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------

intel i7 980x extreme edition @ 60000
Asus rampage iii extreme maybe @ 29000
12 gb corsair dominator @1600 mhz @25000
hd 5990(as suggested above) @51000
2x alienware monitor having refresh rate of 120 hz(for 3d vision) @50000
most probably liam li cabby @12000
80gb SSD + 2 TB wd hdd @ 16000
not sure about mouse and keyboard @10000
logitech z550 speakers @17500
some good tv tuner @4000
7 ultimate 64 bit @12000
nvidia 3d vision kit@9300
Corsair CMPSU-1000HX @14000
Swiftech liquid cooling @13000 

INR:322800/-

well i have to do something for this.

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------

this would be my config ... I think this wont require any upgrade for atleast 3 years and may be a minor upgrade after that.


----------



## kanishka (Apr 5, 2010)

Anybody interested to say anything??


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2010)

^^
ATI card will not support 3D Vision. It is an nVidia technology.


----------



## kanishka (Apr 5, 2010)

^^

oh man!That sux!! So dont they support 3d technology in any way??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2010)

^^

no way, 3d tech is nVIDIA proprietory..  so clear  out all ur facts b4 u jump the gun.. 

and the latest game to support the so called 3d effect is Resident Evil-5..


----------



## kanishka (Apr 6, 2010)

Well then i would wait for ati's 3d kit to come out...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2010)

^^

well buddy, no company will try to make (or even think) abt a concept or a technological marvel tat has been already been implemented (in real life) by their fiercest competitors..

so the simple asnwer is tat ATi's never gonna launch anything on the so called "3d" lines..  maybe sumthing else that co relates to 3d, but 3d means 3d, and its been already launched by nVIDIa..  instead, get 2 x gtx480 ftw edition (ftw=for the win) cards from Evga with water blocks and use it to pawn the ATi 5990 or watever...lol...

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------

----------------
if at all u plan to go for 2 x gtx480's (SLi ing) then this is the certified case for the cards ---> *www.guru3d.com/news/thermaltake-element-v-nvidia-edition-chassis-/

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

----------------
if at all u plan to go for 2 x gtx480's (SLi ing) then this is the certified case for the cards ---> *www.guru3d.com/news/thermaltake-element-v-nvidia-edition-chassis-/


----------



## kanishka (Apr 6, 2010)

^^

If they dont create a kit then it would be a big fail for company and they would loose thousands of customers, since 3d is evolving at extremely fast pace...So it is highly unlikely that they wont create a kit specifically designed for their cards... 

And btw does gtx 480 support multiple monitor??


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 6, 2010)

^^
Yes it does support multi monitor....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2010)

@ kanishka... yup, as said by my friend , sid.. gtx 480 supports dual setup monitors... even my gtx280 (ssc edition from Evga) supports it.. 

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

-----------
also, for the cabinet, get Lian li PC A7110 , review here ---> *www.cluboc.net/reviews/cases/lian_li/pc-a7110/page4.asp

once u read the review, u wud love to get ur hands on this beast.. everything is WORTH looking and reading for.. .i really loved the SATA and PCB connections for the hdds and the 4 fans for the hdd bays, also  a sound blocking material on either side of the cabinet walls and the REMOVABLE motherboard tray...

if u really wanna show off a gr8 thing, this is NOT the one to miss (After all u are spending close to 3 lacs).. ............


----------



## kanishka (Apr 6, 2010)

What do you guys suggest??

Should i go for ati hd 5970 or nvidia gtx 480??

I want to use 3d in my computer for movies,games etc...So if i go for ati ,then i have to wait for a while for the 3d to be released...

Anyways please suggest....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 6, 2010)

^ both officially doesn't support 3d, for that you need monitors with 120hz refresh rate minimum and 3d kit from nvidia.


----------



## kanishka (Apr 6, 2010)

^^

I have selected 120hz monitor and 3d vision kit. Please check config above.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 6, 2010)

kanishka said:


> ^^
> 
> I have selected 120hz monitor and 3d vision kit. Please check config above.


oops! I saw the post, yet forgot,


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2010)

kanishka said:


> What do you guys suggest??
> 
> Should i go for ati hd 5970 or nvidia gtx 480??
> 
> ...


obviously 5970
and if u wanna fry ur mobo out
then go for 480


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> and if u wanna fry ur mobo out
> then go for 480



i totally and frankly disagree with u .....there is no way and i jus cant see y a gtx480 wud fry the mobo..?? expecially wen the OP (kanishka) is goin for the ultimate mobo (Asus rampage 3 extreme).... with a Lian li PC A7110 cabinet, the best i can see in the market (for 18K)... along with swiftech's water cooling kit...plus 6additional fans in the cabinet.. and if anyone still fries his/her mobo, then its jus a MISMANAGED cable and cooling management...... 

if he (kanishka) is so much worried abt heat, then i hv got solutions for the same (provided) he atleast make a final decision abt his FINAL core i7 based rig config.. (wich we all are praying to dear lord) tat he does is asap..lol....



kanishka said:


> What do you guys suggest??
> 
> Should i go for ati hd 5970 or nvidia gtx 480??
> 
> ...



well, see buddy...3d is currently available for nVIDIA (as azaad said) tat u need 120hz refresh rate monitors (and not the current line up of 60 hz)... also, the longer u wait, the more confused u get and the more technological marvel will be unleashed...so its better u make a final decision in a week and get ur stuff (coz ordering the stuff and the payments and the delivery and then the final assembling) will all take 2 weeks atleast... 

if u agree with me (and if u really wanna use 3d) then get Evga's gtx280 ftw edition (ftw=for the win) wich has water blocks, so u can actively water cool them .... 
------------


cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## asingh (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ 
Ashu, have you not read the GTX480 reviews. All of those were done in North America and Europe. They were hitting highs of 93C. And those were open ended test benches, not enclosed systems like ours. What will happen in India..with the ambient temperature much higher here in the tropics. Unless the OP goes for a tri-loop system..!


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> i totally and frankly disagree with u .....there is no way and i jus cant see y a gtx480 wud fry the mobo..?? expecially wen the OP (kanishka) is goin for the ultimate mobo (Asus rampage 3 extreme).... with a Lian li PC A7110 cabinet, the best i can see in the market (for 18K)... along with swiftech's water cooling kit...plus 6additional fans in the cabinet.. and if anyone still fries his/her mobo, then its jus a MISMANAGED cable and cooling management......
> 
> if he (kanishka) is so much worried abt heat, then i hv got solutions for the same (provided) he atleast make a final decision abt his FINAL core i7 based rig config.. (wich we all are praying to dear lord) tat he does is asap..lol....


He stays in Raipur and I guess it would be much hotter there in summers. Even AC's don't work much after a certain temperature. There is no way a card which IDLES at 65 degrees celsius is going to last as long as Mr. Kanishka is planning to use it. Load temperatures in his place would cross 100 degrees celsius for sure!


> if u agree with me (and if u really wanna use 3d) then get Evga's gtx280 ftw edition (ftw=for the win) wich has water blocks, so u can actively water cool them ....


This is a rational argument and I agree with you here. The FTW editions are priced higher and would have to be imported mostly as they are not yet widely available abroad, forget in India. I say, get EVGA GTX 480 HC FTW or go ATI. Simple.


----------



## kanishka (Apr 7, 2010)

I think i should go for ati hd 5990 hoping that soon there would be something called ati 3d vision kit which is specifically meant for their cards


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Ashu, have you not read the GTX480 reviews. All of those were done in North America and Europe. They were hitting highs of 93C. And those were open ended test benches, not enclosed systems like ours. What will happen in India..with the ambient temperature much higher here in the tropics. Unless the OP goes for a tri-loop system..!



totally agree with u buddy, this beast easily jumps the temp barriers as if were jumping red lights..lol...

but since the OP is spending so much and wants the best and future proof. then i think he can and he shud "definately" go in for a tri loop system... i mean im a nVIDIA fan (also) since the op  wanted 3d gaming (as he is planning to get 120+ hz ref rate LCds and also a nVIDA 3d kit) so i suggested him this card.. no offence b/w we the users ...no hard felings even... but the OP is still NOT decided (Wich is the main problem)...lol...

another striking thing abt the gtx280 beast is tat even in simple browsing, the card jumps 50+ watts in a jiffy....lol...



Krow said:


> He stays in Raipur and I guess it would be much hotter there in summers. Even AC's don't work much after a certain temperature. There is no way a card which IDLES at 65 degrees celsius is going to last as long as Mr. Kanishka is planning to use it. Load temperatures in his place would cross 100 degrees celsius for sure!
> 
> This is a rational argument and I agree with you here. The FTW editions are priced higher and would have to be imported mostly as they are not yet widely available abroad, forget in India. I say, get EVGA GTX 480 HC FTW or go ATI. Simple.


yup agree with u too krow.. i totally agree tat this is a healthy discussion.. so i also leave the choice to the OP  wether to go with nVIDIA (gtx480 ftw edition cards) or ATi 5990.... 

but my take wud be:

1.) gtx480 ftw edition
2.) tri loop liquid cooling kit
3.) Lian li PC a7110 cabinet



yaar 3 lacs ka budget hain, toh kuch extra ordinary setup toh hona chahie naa.. wat say guys...??? lol.. 

hey kanishka... this thread is sumwat becoming like a "dream" thingy.. plz finalise ur components and hv a final say plz.... we all are really waiting , as there hv been so many suggestions so i dnt think there must be any confusion in ur mind....so plz jus help this thread and bring it to a close.. its been already 5 pgs of jus discussions and NO buying at all.. 
--------


Cheers n e-peace....


Ashu,.......


----------



## kanishka (Apr 7, 2010)

^^

Well mate,

as you could see i will be buying the components in may so it is too early to finalise the specifications of computer..

I am still researching on some components..I hope you understand that i am trying to not to waste the hard earned 300k for any crap component... 

Things which are sure is:

intel i7 980x
asus RAMPAGE 3 extreme
liam li cabby
corsair dominator 12 GB @1600 MHz
logitech z550 speakers

please suggest me good keyboard + mouse under 10k..There are some provided in this thread but please suggest me as combo so that i can finalise it..

Suggest psu as well..

And yea i would be requiring ups as well.. Please suggest regarding the same..


Regarding graphics card ,ill research a bit more on these options provided above and then finalise it and would let you people know..

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

Please suggest some good 80gb ssd as well which is(or would be) available in India ..


----------



## asingh (Apr 7, 2010)

^^
You ever assembled a system..? Put the hardware pieces together on your own..?


----------



## kanishka (Apr 7, 2010)

4 times...

But have never assembled this high configuration...

Anyways ,i would ofcourse take the help of uncle, about whom i mentioned earlier,to assemble the system into cab...

---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 AM ----------

Especially for liquid cooling and stuff as he has done it 3-4 times before..


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 7, 2010)

@kanishka

But i guess u should better invest in ATI GPU's now coz they seriously are beasts...
I mean I being a nvidia fanboy still say this due to the performance ATI GPU's have over the nvidia one's now and due to some reason I don't know why but Nvidia's strategies of toppling ATI aren't faring out well....
So it seems better to go for a GPU from ATI now and i'm sure ATI will do something about 3d vision and come up with something in the nick of time...So hold on for that...

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> i totally and frankly disagree with u .....there is no way and i jus cant see y a gtx480 wud fry the mobo..?? expecially wen the OP (kanishka) is goin for the ultimate mobo (Asus rampage 3 extreme).... with a Lian li PC A7110 cabinet, the best i can see in the market (for 18K)... along with swiftech's water cooling kit...plus 6additional fans in the cabinet.. and if anyone still fries his/her mobo, then its jus a MISMANAGED cable and cooling management......
> 
> if he (kanishka) is so much worried abt heat, then i hv got solutions for the same (provided) he atleast make a final decision abt his FINAL core i7 based rig config.. (wich we all are praying to dear lord) tat he does is asap..lol....


asingh and crow already posted what i wanted to
u see that
he's in raipur(pretty hot)
have u ever noticed why AMD athlon series(3 years back) was a crap in india?(even i still have a AMD athlon 64 proccy)
just because of heating issues
dude ,as a student of microprocessor modeling and computer architecture,
i strictly recommend him to go for ati 5970 card bcoz of 2 reasons
1>it is faster as hell
2>it is a lot cooler than the nvidia's microwave edition gfx cards


----------



## kanishka (Apr 7, 2010)

Well guys i think it is better to go for ati hd 5990 only because it has far superior performance and low heating than nvidia gtx 480...

Please suggest me keyboard + mouse under 10k,a good psu within 15k-17k,good ups,and some good SSD


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 7, 2010)

^ go for tagan or CM Real power ones, as Corsair does not have more than 1000W models, K/B+Mouse- you can select any from logitech or M$ combos available from 4k+( premium models), and UPS - go for SUA 1500I Smart UPS.


----------



## kanishka (Apr 7, 2010)

Please let me know the price of the ups suggested...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 8, 2010)

kanishka said:


> Please let me know the price of the ups suggested...



I got it for 15.2k- and you could get for 0.5k+ or so, in your area.


----------



## kanishka (Apr 8, 2010)

what about solid state drives?

Are they available in India?


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 8, 2010)

kanishka said:


> what about solid state drives?
> 
> Are they available in India?



yup, they are available, but not the latest models.


----------



## kanishka (Apr 8, 2010)

Please could you gimme the link of the site??


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 8, 2010)

www.smcinternational.in

They dont have the SSDs on their website, but you can contact them directly from the website and ask for a quote !


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2010)

^^
When did this site come up..for SMC...? Nice...!


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 9, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> When did this site come up..for SMC...? Nice...!



a few weeks back !


----------



## vicky2008 (Apr 13, 2010)

For such a costly rig, try a good liquid cooling solution. I will suggest Aquagate Max with Aquagate NC-1 and HAF 932 or the Coolermasters Sniper. Look for dust filters in the fans too.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2010)

kanishka said:


> what about solid state drives?
> 
> Are they available in India?


SSDs are damn fast
but they are coming at very low storage capacity rite now
better w8 for a lil while


----------



## kanishka (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmmm.....Which tv tuner shall i go for??

Also, Please let me know whether it would make any hassles with graphics card??


----------



## kanishka (Apr 16, 2010)

Please let me know whether do i have to import the alienware monitor from Singapore or is it available in India?

Thanks


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 16, 2010)

Alienware monitors are available in india, and they are available on SMC's website also which i gave above i.e. 

SMC International/Monitors


----------



## kanishka (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey harry,

this alienware monitor was even available in lynx...

Please let me know if monitor having refresh rate 120hz ie alienware OPTX AW2310 Available in India??


----------



## kanishka (Apr 18, 2010)

Please suggest me guys...


----------



## tusharrastogi (Apr 19, 2010)

you can contact directly to dell through their website or their customer care number. they can ship it to you.


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 19, 2010)

kanishka said:


> Hey harry,
> 
> this alienware monitor was even available in lynx...
> 
> Please let me know if monitor having refresh rate 120hz ie alienware OPTX AW2310 Available in India??



AW2310 120 HZ 3D ready monitor is also available with them, thats y i asked you to contact them from their website as all products are not updated on the website yet.


----------



## kanishka (Apr 20, 2010)

^^ Oh ok!! Sorry!

Thanks for letting me know it..


----------



## tusharrastogi (Jul 12, 2010)

hey kanishka have you bought this pc yet ???


----------



## kanishka (Jul 13, 2010)

going to canada from september. Would be buying this configuration there.


thanks everyone for such great help.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 13, 2010)

i have 2 better options :
stack the 2.5 lacs pour whisky and set them on fire.

or 
you could enroll in a good degree and get a bike for ursel for commuting.

wasting money on already obsolete hardware is brainless.

if u seriously wanna through away the hard earned dough , then buy the rig in april.
atleast ull get future proof something.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 13, 2010)

since you are using an excellent water cooling kit,
i thought it would be a great idea to get hold of two Water cooled GTX 480 

now i realize this may not be able to trump a pair of HD5870(in crossfire) or a single HD5970 by a great margin,
but this setup has some added features like :

PHYSX(which should come in handy for enthusiast gamers in games like mass effect, batman etc.)
 and 
CUDA(not of much importance,but comes in handy while folding or hacking or image rendering) 

and not to mention 
better tesselation and performance when anti-aliasing is enabled compared to a pair of HD5870 

which i feel would make your pc relevant for a longer period of time!!

in my personal opinion ATI cards are great VFM performers(i am planning to buy one myself!)
but when you are considering a pc of enthusiast budget(200k-300k), you shouldn't look beyond pair of NVIDIA's GTX 480

as for the extra heat produced:-you are getting a water cooling setup
extra power requirements:-get any 1000w psu from corsair or seasonic

P.S.
please excuse me if any of the information i've provided are incorrect
i am just trying to help 
all the info i've provided are to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope tht this rig gets completed oneday and we could c the pics...? 

@kanishka why r u spending such a moolah on a desktop...if u wanna spend then as u r going to assemble in canada then try to get a customized cabinet with graphics and design with cooling of ur choice..'


----------

